# Now you know what is it I'm making, A roof update



## Chrispy (16 Oct 2014)

Here's the first clue





and a closer look


----------



## John Brown (16 Oct 2014)

Is it a device for showing off how many sash cramps you own?


----------



## Chrispy (16 Oct 2014)

No that's a cramp rack!


----------



## Mike.S (16 Oct 2014)

Hhmm, something to do with laminating/bending strips... maybe a boat :shock:


----------



## RogerBoyle (16 Oct 2014)

Curved part of a face frame for a curved unit ?????


----------



## Racers (16 Oct 2014)

Mother-in-law's new dentures?

Pete


----------



## Mike.S (16 Oct 2014)

Racers":owv47wpk said:


> Mother-in-law's new dentures?



=D> Clamps don't look strong enough for my MIL


----------



## Racers (17 Oct 2014)

Harpsichord?

Pete


----------



## Dangermouse. (17 Oct 2014)

A clamp xylophone


----------



## Chrispy (17 Oct 2014)

Part two,




It's not the same one honest, just another the same.
But some more bits ready.




That enough clues for today I think.


----------



## RogerBoyle (17 Oct 2014)

Staircase


----------



## Kalimna (17 Oct 2014)

Shelf unit? Bookcase?


----------



## Sheffield Tony (17 Oct 2014)

That curved piece makes me think of a Japanese bridge.


----------



## John Brown (17 Oct 2014)

It's pretty big, whatever it is. The "teeth" appear to be differing lengths, and it looks like they have holes drilled in them.


----------



## Owl (17 Oct 2014)

Japanese type pagoda ?


----------



## AndyT (17 Oct 2014)

I think I've spotted that one curved bit has "teeth" that are all parallel and the other has them pointing in, converging on a centre.
I've no idea what this tells me, but I wanted to join in with the general air of bafflement and maybe help someone cleverer than me to work it out. (Unless I can't see straight, in which case just ignore me!)


----------



## RogerBoyle (17 Oct 2014)

AndyT":iraxp335 said:


> I think I've spotted that one curved bit has "teeth" that are all parallel and the other has them pointing in, converging on a centre.
> I've no idea what this tells me, but I wanted to join in with the general air of bafflement and maybe help someone cleverer than me to work it out. (Unless I can't see straight, in which case just ignore me!)



Aren't the Teeth just bits screwed to the sheet to give the correct radius for the bend of the laminations 
LOL
Its got me stumped so far


----------



## AndyT (17 Oct 2014)

RogerBoyle":7cf8xthl said:


> AndyT":7cf8xthl said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've spotted that one curved bit has "teeth" that are all parallel and the other has them pointing in, converging on a centre.
> ...



(homer) Doh!

I wish I'd realised that.

I think it's a Gothic doorframe, maybe for a nearby Oxford College?


----------



## 8squared (17 Oct 2014)

Workings of a piano?


----------



## Dalboy (17 Oct 2014)

Looks like bits for a Rose arch


----------



## geordie (17 Oct 2014)

airoplane wing ???????????


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2014)

Is it part of a new Warship? for Alex Salmonds Navy?


----------



## Chrispy (18 Oct 2014)

Today's update/clue.





A bit more glueing up.




And the pile is beginning to grow.

Someone is getting near to the answer BTW.


----------



## John Brown (18 Oct 2014)

"Aren't the Teeth just bits screwed to the sheet to give the correct radius for the bend of the laminations "

Good call!


----------



## rdesign (18 Oct 2014)

thats a lot of clamps! like spending money on tools but clamps, i really need clamps, but its like a festool or clamps! jealous of ur lot tho looking forward to seeing the giant rocking bed ???


----------



## AndyT (18 Oct 2014)

A large Gothic door, not a door frame?


----------



## Biliphuster (18 Oct 2014)

That would be a monumental door.


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2014)

Are you making a friend for David the Plank Beckham?


----------



## Racers (18 Oct 2014)

Arched top gate?

Pete


----------



## geordie (18 Oct 2014)

it could be the mother of a clock


----------



## Owl (18 Oct 2014)

It could even be a replacement spring for the Hay Wain


----------



## Chrispy (19 Oct 2014)

And today's clues, yes even on a Sunday.





100g of water + 200g Glossy icing or Cascamite. is just the right amount to cover this lot.




and the pile grows.





Keep guessing it's really quite amusing some of the wacky ideas.


----------



## Kalimna (19 Oct 2014)

A recreation of DaVincis helicopter????


----------



## Woodchips2 (19 Oct 2014)

Stockpile of curved laminations, just in case :lol: 

Regards Keith


----------



## geordie (19 Oct 2014)

Rocking horse


----------



## Owl (19 Oct 2014)

Noah built an ark, you're expecting heavy snow and making a big sledge :ho2


----------



## xy mosian (19 Oct 2014)

Ribs for a very heavy coracle?
xy


----------



## Trevsf1 (19 Oct 2014)

Made one before. Japanese tea garden bridge


----------



## Chrispy (20 Oct 2014)

On a roll now another one down.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (20 Oct 2014)

Shuttering for a skateboard park ?


----------



## mailee (20 Oct 2014)

Gypsy caravan roof?? :?


----------



## RogerBoyle (20 Oct 2014)

Final guess LOL

An Arched Pergola/Gazebo


----------



## Water-Mark (21 Oct 2014)

A pirate ship?


----------



## Chrispy (21 Oct 2014)

Do you want another clue well here's another picture! I seem to be getting in a bit of a rut here.







Yes you guessed it another lamination.


----------



## AndyT (21 Oct 2014)

Ok, is it one of these?






Or will you have enough bits for this?






Whichever it is, I think it's wonderful that you are being so generous with your Secret Santa gift this year!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## inkyblue (21 Oct 2014)

Frame for a hammock??


----------



## Owl (21 Oct 2014)

You're way off the mark Andy ...... it's one of these


----------



## Chrispy (22 Oct 2014)

Well if you are looking for another clue, it's the same as yesterdays, yet another glue-lam, I can't see the point of yet another picture so you will have to imagine it, but don't worry tomorrow might be different!

And if you are thinking of buying a "White Elephant" from my FB page so that you can come and pick it up and get another clue, you won't the drawings are in a very safe place!!


----------



## Water-Mark (22 Oct 2014)

A hula hoop for Lisa Riley?


----------



## Chrispy (23 Oct 2014)

Today's update, I've had enough of that laminating, so took the jig apart and set out for the next set of ...... laminating.
The first 7 Glue-lams where part of a circle about 3.5m radius. this next set are part of an ellipse so not quite so easy to set out. 




Then screwed the clamping blocks in place.




I'm now running out the laminations and hope to get the first laid up later today.


----------



## AndyT (23 Oct 2014)

I think it's time for another clue!
Does the big circle finish vertical or horizontal in the final thing?
Is the ellipse part of the same thing or another one?


----------



## Chrispy (23 Oct 2014)

Well just got glued up, it was a lot more difficult that the others partly as the curve is tighter at one end and the width of the glue-lam is 200mm against 150mm before, but it is a bit shorter.




And this is the pile so far.


----------



## Wizard9999 (24 Oct 2014)

AndyT":1m0x20nd said:


> I think it's time for another clue!
> Does the big circle finish vertical or horizontal in the final thing?
> Is the ellipse part of the same thing or another one?



+1


----------



## Chrispy (24 Oct 2014)

AndyT, you are making assumptions, :lol: there is no big circle or ellipse, just parts of a circle and ellipse and yes it is all going to be jointed together to make one thing. (hammer) 

Anyway today's progress.
the second elliptical glue-lam





And because the elliptical parts taper from end to end I've set out a template to finish them to later.


----------



## AndyT (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks Chris, we'll get some more answers out of you one way or another!

Just thinking aloud in case it helps someone else turn the lightbulb on...

The laminated parts look as if they need to be structurally strong, but are softwood, so are probably going to be used indoors.
It's big. It's complicated, so expensive, so probably a customer with deep pockets. A big object belongs in a big building - a hotel, office or institution not a private house.

There are lots of straight bits as well now - some with scarfed ends so they will be very long - and some quite short.

But that's as far as I can get... :?


----------



## Sheffield Tony (24 Oct 2014)

AndyT":khcypbap said:


> The laminated parts look as if they need to be structurally strong, but are softwood, so are probably going to be used indoors.



But he did draw our attention the cascamite glue ? Often a choice for things that will get wet.


----------



## Ring (24 Oct 2014)

Hot Tub :?:


----------



## xy mosian (24 Oct 2014)

Eliptical parts are prow and stern of a boat, part circles the ribs between?
xy


----------



## Woodchips2 (24 Oct 2014)

Roundabout?
Regards Keith


----------



## Chrispy (25 Oct 2014)

Today's cluesis 
AndyT I like your thinking, but ganging up on me!
SheffieldTony I'm using Cascamite because it is a creep resistant adhesive with a long open time as there is a lot of stress in bending these shapes rather than it's water resistance although this is a reassurance.

And today's picture:-




It's the same shape/jig but a shortened version of the elliptical assemblies.


----------



## Owl (25 Oct 2014)

I like Andy's train of thought =D> 

Being a non-woodworker I would need a much bigger clue (hammer)


----------



## Self Taught (26 Oct 2014)

Chrispy,

Will the circle hold the earth in its orbit, Bing shows the earths orbit as an elliptical shape?. Jamey


----------



## AndyT (26 Oct 2014)

I don't think anyone has guessed at a roof, so I'll just add that to my other guesses, just in case, though I can't really see what sort of fancy internally exposed roof they might make.


----------



## Chrispy (26 Oct 2014)

=D> =D> =D> Andy I take my hat off to you, bang on. (hammer) (hammer) 

And today's glue up
For want of a name I call it a Hip rafter.






Looking at the pile:-
on the left are wall plates
In the middle are common rafters
and the short straight bits will be noggins.





:idea: And if if doesn't all go together at least I now have some alternative ideas what I can make with the bits. :roll:


----------



## AndyT (26 Oct 2014)

Well that's a relief! I do like a puzzle. But I won't sleep easy till I see the finished article - are you installing it as well?

You do get some interesting jobs!


----------



## Mike.S (26 Oct 2014)

I said that, I said that...

Just that my Dyslexia meant that when I typed 'roof' it came out as 'boat' :wink: 

Well done Andy and impressive work Chrispy.


----------



## Chrispy (29 Oct 2014)

A bit of an update:-
been gluing up two of these, I call them Hip rafters




And then remembered I need two of these as well, the Hips. so set them out and have now glued up the first one today.


----------



## Chrispy (5 Nov 2014)

Along time past I asked you all what am I making? I had a lot of, well lets say interesting ideas, well here it is now that it's finally coming together still a lot to do but getting there.








5.7m long by 2.5m wide by 1.4m high


----------



## AndyT (5 Nov 2014)

Now it makes sense!

Thanks Chris.


----------



## mailee (5 Nov 2014)

Ah! obvious now innit. :lol: Very nice job.


----------



## Woodchips2 (5 Nov 2014)

I don't think many people would have taken that job on! 

Well done =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## Chrispy (7 Nov 2014)

Who said skate board ramp :lol:


----------



## Self Taught (8 Nov 2014)

Now that's a roof, quite sharp!!. Looking forward to the finished job. Jamey


----------



## Chrispy (4 Dec 2014)

Well time for an update, the forecast for Wednesday was looking good so loaded up the trailer and filled the van with every possible piece of equipment for the job.






and set of for an early start arrive on site, cold but nice and dry looks like a good day.





set up some trestles and start setting out and -- arrrrhh we seen to have a problem, the brickie has made the walls 5" to high! so there's not enough room for my roof below the upstairs window. So pack up for the day and get the brickie back to make a few adjustments.

Today Thursday, back on site and get the back wall plates fixed you can see it's still a close fit under the upper window.





By lunch time the rafters are up and fixed, with a bit of tweaking to compensate for the wall leaning out at the top.





By three o'clock the low cloud was getting more and more like rain so called it a day with a good part of the boarding on.






weather permitting will be back Friday to finish off my bit.


----------



## flying haggis (4 Dec 2014)

is the metal winding gear to the right in the pictures for a well or a coal mine?


----------



## Chrispy (4 Dec 2014)

flying haggis":1abkun24 said:


> is the metal winding gear to the right in the pictures for a well or a coal mine?


It's a very deep well, with a large drinking trough to the side, while eating my sandwich I was wondering about the gearing, it seems very low I guess the bucket must have been raised very slowly but of high capacity.

Apparently it's 156' deep and the winding gear has a 6:1 ratio ie. six turns of the handle turns the chain wheel once which I guess lifts the load about 3'


----------



## Chrispy (5 Dec 2014)

Last post for a while, 
Finished of the woodwork today.





and from the inside.





And the lead for the out side.


----------



## AndyT (5 Dec 2014)

Please tell me it will stay visible from the inside... all that lovely work should not be hidden by a ceiling!


----------



## Harbo (5 Dec 2014)

Very nice work - hope the Lead Thieves don't see it? 

Rod


----------



## Chrispy (20 Dec 2014)

Well I was back on site Friday starting to fit out the laundry (not this room) and so far the lead snatchers have stayed away, this is what it now looks like.








And the inside is now been plastered, (Wish I was)


----------



## Woodchips2 (20 Dec 2014)

Can now see why they went for that design.I guess you are very pleased with the finished article.Well done.
Regards Keith


----------



## Alex_E (20 Dec 2014)

I bet that ceiling was fun to plaster! Lol 

Looks ace mate


----------



## walksatnight (21 Dec 2014)

That lead work looks stunning


----------



## Chrispy (21 Dec 2014)

I'm afraid I can't take any credit for the plastering or lead work apart from preparing the ground work, but yes I'm pleased how it's turned out. Thanks all for the comments, and have a merry Christmas.


----------



## Woodmonkey (21 Dec 2014)

Superb work, as someone else said it's a shame all the joinery had to be covered up.


----------



## Giff (22 Aug 2016)

I have made these for a Yoga school.I haven't any WIP pictures, but have made a jig from 18mm birch ply, with screwed down blocks (similar to Chrispy's, but because it is a tight curve I have blocks on the inside and outside of the curve and use a combination of clamps and wedges to pull it up. The timber is Ash and I use 8mm strips. It springs out a bit when unclamped, but pulls in again with the cross piece. Geoff


----------



## RogerS (25 Jun 2017)

Resurrecting this excellent thread as no-one's asked the question.

Chris, how did you work out the shapes for the formers of the various pieces ?

And did you do any sort of calculation to come up with depth (height) of the glue lams?


----------



## Chrispy (25 Jun 2017)

RogerS":7gvzdm07 said:


> Resurrecting this excellent thread as no-one's asked the question.
> 
> Chris, how did you work out the shapes for the formers of the various pieces ?
> 
> And did you do any sort of calculation to come up with depth (height) of the glue lams?


Hi Roger, I used Sketchup to design and develop it, sizes were just a gut feeling plus a bit. 
But now I have a cnc if I did another i think I would go the laminated ply route for a change.


----------

